# ntp:  no server suitable for synchronization found

## rizzo

Just installed ntp to try and take care of some minor time drifting.

When I try to run /etc/init.d/ntpd, I get this error, which is actually caused by ntpdate:

```

[root@orthanc ~]# /etc/init.d/ntpd start

 * Running ntpdate...

29 Aug 11:46:09 ntpdate[7153]: no server suitable for synchronization found

 * Failed to run ntpdate                                                  [ !! ]

 * Starting ntpd...

                                                                          [ ok ]

[root@orthanc ~]# 

```

I get the error when I just run ntpdate also.  My /etc/ntp.conf file is thus:

```
server ben.cs.wisc.edu

driftfile /etc/ntp.drift
```

I am behind a firewall with an http proxy, but according to /etc/services, ntp runs on port 123, which I wouldn't think would be blocked.  Of course my crack(ed) MIS staff probably has it blocked, given my luck with them.

----------

## rizzo

Nevermind they were blocking it, but had set up a local ntp server that seemed right on.

So ignore me.  But obviously that error was caused by firewall blocking.  Well not necessarily blocking, just only allowing one connection at that port, which, in my case, was being used by the local ntp server.

----------

## Zu`

You don't really have to set up a server yourself.

You could just use the client (ntpdate) and run it like this: ntpdate ntp.server.com

In my case:

```

ntpdate ntp.belnet.be

```

----------

## Naan Yaar

There are advantages to using ntpd over ntpdate as covered here, including better accuracy.

 *Zu` wrote:*   

> You don't really have to set up a server yourself.
> 
> You could just use the client (ntpdate) and run it like this: ntpdate ntp.server.com
> 
> In my case:
> ...

 

----------

## OdinsDream

I, too, had this problem. I'm going to assume you did what I did...which was...

Logically, you set your timeserver in /etc/conf.d/ntpd and un-commented the line. 

Then, you added ntpd to the default runlevel. Then, you got the error. Well... here's how to fix it.

Don't uncomment that line in /etc/conf.d/ntpd. Remove the existing one, and add your own, but leave it commented. Make sure the files:

/etc/ntp.conf

/etc/ntp.drift

 Do Not Exist.

Then, add ntpd to the default runlevel. When it executes the first time, it will automatically create /etc/ntp.conf and /etc/ntp.drift using the server specified in /etc/conf.d/ntpd

From then on, the service starts correctly, without error.

----------

## rizzo

No I just set the timeserver to my company's corporate ntp server.

----------

## haimat

Hello all,

after setting up a second gentoo box I have problems starting the ntp-deamon. Since I'm behind a firewall, I thougt maybe that could be the problem. But on my first machine in the same subnet and behind the same firewall I don't get this annoying error ("29 Sep 21:33:17 ntpdate[2591]: no server suitable for synchronization found").

So I have no idea how it could be, that only on machine has problems starting the deamon  :Sad: 

Anyone else maybe?

Greetings, Matthias

----------

## rizzo

I believe the recommended modus operandi is to only have 1 machine on a given network going out to get the time from an NTP server, then that machine would act as the NTP server for the rest of the network.

Why not try this setup instead of trying to open multiple connections?

As far as your problem goes, perhaps you have the same firewall setup I do where only one connection on the NTP port was allowed at a time.

----------

